#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Все ли учителя одинаковы для последователя Гелуг?

## Эфрон

Добрый вечер. Скажите, для последователя Гелуг все учителя этой школы одинаковы? Или он должен получать посвящения только от одного своего Ламы и не может обращаться к другим? 

Скажем, он принял прибежище у Геше Тинлея, но сам поехал на тантрические посвящения других учителей Гелуг - такое возможно? Или он только от Геше Тинлея должен получать все передачи, и не может самовольно ни к кому более обращаться?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Все учителя разные в гелуг. Придерживаются, впрочем, одной и той же системы. :Smilie:  Полагаю, хорошо бы крепить связь как следует со своим, одним, наверное. Если таковой имеется в прямом доступе хотя бы иногда. Если такового не имеете, Вы свободны в выборе.

Передачи можно получать от любого добросовестного учителя линии гелуг,обладающего соответствующими полномочиями и качествами. Особенно, если Ваш учитель какую-то конкретную Вам дать не может. Если он видит, что такая передача Вам полезна, он сам может сказать, к кому пойти ее получить.

Вы можете ходить к любым учителям, особенно на базовые лекции по Дхарме. Были ученики, у которых было много учителей, были, у кого только один. 

Вопрос стоит только в том, насколько полезно метаться от учителя к учителю. Не говоря уж о том, нужно ли много тантрических посвящений....

----------


## Нико

Вот что пишет лама Сопа Ринпоче, гелугпее которого никого не найти (кстати, он учитель геше Тинлея, поэтому его мнение важнее):

Сколько у нас должно быть гуру?

Нет необходимости иметь только одного гуру, как одного друга или одну подружку. Жители Запада иногда думают, что у них может быть только один гуру, а не много. Или же они получают посвящения и учения, но по-прежнему считают, что не встретили своего гуру. Это ошибка.

У вас может быть много гуру, или же вы можете довольствоваться одним гуру. Это зависит от того, насколько хорошо вы способны практиковать преданность гуру. Лама Атиша, у которого было 152 гуру, говаривал, что ни разу не сделал ничего, что было бы вопреки желаниям этих гуру. Тот, у кого достаточно заслуг, и кто знает, как практиковать гуру-йогу, может иметь сотни, миллионы или миллиарды благих друзей. Нет никакой опасности в том, чтобы такой человек считал кого-то своим благим другом. Кадампинский геше Сунгпува, во время паломничества из Кхама в Лхасу, получал наставления у всех, кто попадался ему по пути и давал учения. Если на обочине дороги собиралась толпа народа, чтобы получить у кого-то учения, геше Сунгпува тоже там был, слушал учение и после этого считал данного человека своим гуру. У Ра Лоцавы и Дромтонпы, с другой стороны, было очень мало гуру. 

Ведутся дебаты о том, мудрее ли иметь меньше гуру или больше. Вывод состоит в том, что, если вы способны как следует практиковать преданность гуру, то можете вверить себя любому человеку, который даёт вам учение, и у вас могут быть сотни гуру без каких-либо проблем. Но если вы на это не способны, лучше иметь меньше гуру, чтобы вы создавали меньше неблагой кармы – ибо чем больше у вас гуру, тем больше и препятствий. Вы создадите связь в Дхарме с одним человеком, а затем подумаете о нём плохо; затем вверите себя другому благому другу и опять у вас возникнут о нём дурные мысли. Некоторые люди, чем больше у них гуру, тем больше препятствий они создают к достижению просветления. 

Если вам трудно практиковать преданность гуру, вы должны создавать связь в Дхарме только с теми учителями, по отношению к которым способны хранить преданность. Имея меньше гуру, вы создадите меньше препятствий к счастью в будущих жизнях, вплоть до просветления. В целом всё зависит от вашей собственной способности, от вашего собственного ума. Если вы очень предвзяты и склонны обращать внимание на недостатки, а не на достоинства, то должны быть осторожны. 

Есть поговорка, что, если ты не можешь практиковать преданность гуру, то накопишь столько загрязнений, сколько у тебя гуру. Но есть и преимущества в том, чтобы иметь много гуру – если у одного гуру нет передачи определённого учения или посвящения, в которых вы нуждаетесь, чтобы принести благо себе или другим, вы можете получить это от другого гуру. Таким образом вы сможете получить все учения.

Неплохо планировать иметь только одного гуру в жизни, но, возможно, вам не удастся всегда находиться рядом с этим гуру, и у него может не быть времени на то, чтобы вас учить. Если вы не найдёте других гуру для обучения, ваше понимание будет развиваться гораздо медленнее. 

В целом, вне зависимости от того, один ли у вас гуру или сотня, то, насколько быстро вы породите истинное постижение Дхармы и прозрения на пути, зависит от вашей личной искусности и практики. 

Кого считать коренным гуру? 

Что касается коренного гуру, то любого, от кого вы напрямую получили учения, можно назвать коренным, или непосредственным, гуру, в то время как ламы линии преемственности являются косвенными гуру.

Однако понятие «коренной гуру» обычно определяется следующим образом: это тот гуру, который принёс больше всего блага вашему уму, тот, кто наилучшим образом обратил ваш ум к Дхарме.

Необязательно иметь только одного коренного гуру; у вас их может быть больше. Лама Атиша, например, из своих 152 гуру пять считал своими коренными гуру, включая ламу Суварнадвипи и Дхармаракшиту. Лама Суварнадвипи был гуру, от которого лама Атиша получил полное учение о бодхичите за двенадцать лет, и в чьём присутствии лама Атиша породил бодхичитту. Каждый раз, когда при нём произносили святое имя ламы Суварнадвипи, лама Атиша, в силу своей преданности, немедленно поднимался со своего сиденья и, со слезами на глазах, складывал ладони на макушке в знак простирания. 

Если вы выполняете практику тантрического божества, то лама, которого вы визуализируете в садхане в качестве коренного гуру, -- это тот, от кого вы получили посвящение этого божества. Если вы получили одно и то же посвящение от многих лам, то выбираете того из них, кто принёс больше всего блага вашему уму. Опять же, у вас может быть не только один коренной гуру, а больше. 

Мы должны медитировать и постигать, что коренной гуру неотделим от наших других гуру. Коренной гуру един со всеми нашими другими гуру, и все наши другие гуру являются воплощениями нашего коренного гуру, того, кто принёс нам больше всего пользы. Подобная медитация помогает нам породить точно такую же сильную преданность всем нашим гуру, особенно тем, кому трудно испытать преданность к каким-то гуру. Медитируя таким образом, мы пресекаем мысли о недостатках у этих благих друзей, а эти мысли являются тяжелейшим препятствием к развитию нашего ума на пути к просветлению. Если мы способны воспринимать всех наших других гуру так же, как воспринимаем коренного гуру, и породить в себе одну и ту же сильную преданность ко всем из них, у нас не будет препятствий к духовным свершениям. Постижения пути к просветлению падут на нас, словно дождь. 

Перед тем, как мы решим вверить себя кому-то, нам нужно быть очень осторожными. Мы должны  исследовать или проверять этого человека с самого начала, до того как принять решение вверить ему себя как благому другу. Однако как только связь в Дхраме установлена, исследованиям приходит конец; после этого продолжать исследовать уже было бы ошибкой. Как только мы создаём связь в Дхарме, нам нужно относиться к этому человеку совершенно по-новому, с убеждённостью в том, что он Гуру Будда Шакьямуни или божество, практику которого мы выполняем. После того, как мы установили отношения гуру-ученик, мы должны правильно вверить себя благому другу, как это объяснил Будда в учениях Сутры и Тантры. Если мы практикуем Тантру, то выполняем особую гуру-йогу, разъяснённую в Тантре. 

В целом, когда создаётся связь в Дхарме, за это ответственны обе стороны. Учитель отвечает за руководство учеником, и, после создания связи в Дхарме, ученик обязан правильно вверить себя духовному другу. Как только мы создали связь в Дхарме, получая учение с осознаванием того, что этот человек – наш гуру, а мы его ученик, мы должны жить дальше с совершенно новым отношением к этому человеку, не с прошлыми мыслями. Нам нужно воспринимать его совершенно по-другому; его надо считать Буддой. Даже если раньше мы замечали в этом человеке недостатки, с момента создания связи в Дхарме нам нужно изменить своё отношение к нему. Мы с самого начала должны решить, что, что бы ни произошло, мы будем практиковать преданность гуру к этому человеку. Нам нужно изменить своё мышление и начать воспринимать его как Будду. Таким образом поток нашего ума будет защищён от неблагой кармы и загрязнений от нарушений самайи. Иначе мы полностью себя погубим. Ежедневно мы будем создавать в своей жизни один ад. 

Как только мы прослушали учения с осознанием того, что тот, кто нам их передаёт, -- наш благой друг, то неважно, мирянин он или монах, мужчина или женщина, -- мы ни в коем случае не имеем право передумать. То есть, не должно быть так, что пока этот человек с нами любезен и нам нравится, мы считаем его своим благим другом, а если он перестанет нас ублажать, мы больше не будем относиться к нему как к гуру.

Будьте осторожны в начале, поскольку, когда отношения уже созданы, ничего изменить будет нельзя, если гуру не даст рам разрешение больше не считать его вашим гуру. Когда отношения уже созданы, нет кармы тяжелее, чем отказ от гуру как от объекта преданности. Та карма гораздо хуже, чем совершение пяти тяжелейших злодеяний. Это самая тяжкая из всех неблагих карм. 

Это применимо в том случае, когда созданы отношения гуру-ученик, вне зависимости от того, приняли ли мы тантрическое посвящение от этого человека – хотя я уверен, что неблагая карма будет более тяжкой, если это человек является нашим ваджрным гуру. Также, если мы даже не принимали тантрическое посвящение от ламы, от которого отказались, и если мы принимали тантричекое посвящение от других лам, нам нужно соблюдать тантрические обеты, и и мы должны быть очень осторожны, чтобы не накопить тяжкую неблагую карму от совершения первого коренного падения тантры (34), которое считается самым худшим. Иначе, сколько бы кальп мы ни практиковали махамудру или другие тайные, глубокие пути, эта практика не приведёт ни к каким результатам. Нам будет крайне сложно развивать свой ум, если мы совершим ошибку в этом важном положении практики преданности гуру.

Мы должны чётко представлять себе, что мы намереваемся делать, с самого начала, чтобы позже у нас не возникло сумятицы или проблем. Как обычно говорил лама Еше, мы должны сделать всё «кристально чистым». Мы должны ясно себе представлять, как собираемся изучать Дхарму, либо с гуру, либо словно в университете. В противном случае, если у нас нет этой кристально чистой ясности в начале, перед тем, как мы создадим связь в Дхарме, позже мы рискуем создать много неблагой кармы. Когда через какое-то время у нас начнутся проблемы, мы будем подобны слону, увязшему в болоте. Мы уже накопим столько неблагой кармы, что нам будет трудно очистить её до конца.

Если у нас нет ясного понимания самого корня пути к просветлению, самого корня всех духовных свершений, то, сколько бы мы ни изучали или постигали Дхарму, нам будет трудно завершить практику и испытать путь на собственном опыте. Если это положение для нас по-прежнему неясно, наша жизнь превратится в ерунду.

Я решил упомянуть об этих положениях о том, кого считать своим гуру, так как это может помочь людям, неуверенным в практике преданности гуру, лучше понять их прошлые и будущие отношения с учителями.

----------

Galina (11.09.2014), Ometoff (26.02.2016), Won Soeng (10.09.2014), Влад К (10.09.2014), Галина_Сур (11.09.2014), Гошка (10.09.2014), Падма Осел (06.03.2015), Ридонлиев (16.10.2014), Эфрон (10.09.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

Спасибо за такой подробный ответ!

Скажите, вот Богдо Геген был же гелугпинским ламой, но в то же время, насколько я понимаю, представлял школу Джонанг. И являлся перевоплощением Таранатхи, который был основателем Джонанг. В то же время он был очень важным ламой в Гелуг. Значит линии идут не в пределах одной школы, а проникают из одной в другую и так далее? 

Просто мы, европейцы, видимо считаем на основе своего понимания христианских конфессий - католичества, православия и так далее, которые не пересекаются и считают друг-друга еретиками. А в тибетском буддизме значит этого нет, и все сосуществуют гармонично. Так ли это?

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо за такой подробный ответ!
> 
> Скажите, вот Богдо Геген был же гелугпинским ламой, но в то же время, насколько я понимаю, представлял школу Джонанг. И являлся перевоплощением Таранатхи, который был основателем Джонанг. В то же время он был очень важным ламой в Гелуг. Значит линии идут не в пределах одной школы, а проникают из одной в другую и так далее? 
> 
> Просто мы, европейцы, видимо считаем на основе своего понимания христианских конфессий - католичества, православия и так далее, которые не пересекаются и считают друг-друга еретиками. А в тибетском буддизме значит этого нет, и все сосуществуют гармонично. Так ли это?


Я могу сказать одно: Его Святейшество Богдо-геген Ринпоче, формально являясь гелугпинцом, по сути был риме, то есть был держателем традиций разных школ. Джонанг, да, и ещё у него были учителя из Кагью и других традиций. Это не совсем обычная история в наши дни, но, поскольку его статус был слишком высок, он мог это делать. Когда Ринпоче был ещё более менее здоров и посещал учения ЕС Далай-ламы, Далай-лама сразу же, в первую очередь, прикасался к его голове своей головой, хотя Ринпоче не был монахом. 

Жёсткое гелугпинство в наши дни не поощряется, потому что ассоциируется с практикой поклонения определённому сектарному духу. Его Святейшество тоже часто даёт посвящения и передачи, не имеющие отношения к гелуг. И вам следует об этом знать.

----------

лесник (15.10.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

Т. е. такая ситуация нормальна, или подлежит осуждению: человек, который считает себя приверженцем Гелуг, хочет получить передачу на чод, и идет и получает и практикует чод Трома Нагмо, или Джонанг, но остальные практики выполняет из Гелуг, и считает своим ламой ламу из Гелуг.

----------


## Нико

> Т. е. такая ситуация нормальна, или подлежит осуждению: человек, который считает себя приверженцем Гелуг, хочет получить передачу на чод, и идет и получает и практикует чод Трома Нагмо, или Джонанг, но остальные практики выполняет из Гелуг, и считает своим ламой ламу из Гелуг.


Совершенно нормальна и даже приветствуется. Да хоть сто лам вы можете иметь из разных традиций, выше же написано. А откуда сомнения? Кто-то отговаривал?

----------

Joy (10.09.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

> Совершенно нормальна и даже приветствуется. Да хоть сто лам вы можете иметь из разных традиций, выше же написано. А откуда сомнения? Кто-то отговаривал?


Нет-нет, никто не отговаривал. Просто раздумья. Но ведь если практиковать учения Трома, то нужно и нёндро Трома и ламу линии тоже почитать и делать ему практики. Увязывается ли это все вместе?

----------


## Нико

> Нет-нет, никто не отговаривал. Просто раздумья. Но ведь если практиковать учения Трома, то нужно и нёндро Трома и ламу линии тоже почитать и делать ему практики. Увязывается ли это все вместе?


Вот как получите посвящение -- так всё и узнаете из комментариев. Советую получить это у Озера Ринпоче, но для этого надо поехать в Монголию, не близко.

----------

Эфрон (10.09.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

В Москве же есть учителя, плюс приезжают часто.

----------


## Joy

> Нет-нет, никто не отговаривал. Просто раздумья. Но ведь если практиковать учения Трома, то нужно и нёндро Трома и ламу линии тоже почитать и делать ему практики. Увязывается ли это все вместе?


Если есть чистое намерение - получайте Трома у того Учителя, с кем у вас связь, и практикуйте. К этому Учителю и к его линии естественным образом возникнет почтение, иначе как практиковать? Вам же передачу даст этот Учитель, не сама дакини Трома Нангмо. Если чод станет вашей постоянной практикой, а Трома - главным Йидамом, то надо и нендро этой традиции делать. Развиваться в одной линии. 
А конкретные обязательства на посвящение можно узнать у того Учителя, у которого получаете.

----------


## Нико

> В Москве же есть учителя, плюс приезжают часто.


В Москве есть некоторые учителя, но Озер Ринпоче, духовный преемник Его Святейшества Богдо-гегена Ринпоче -- держатель его традиции чод. Плюс, если вы признаете его своим гуру, потом не будет никаких рисков, так как Озер Ринпоче предельно нравственный человек и монах. Он не возьмёт с вас плату за учение, как это делают ламы в Москве. Я других таких лам по чоду почти не знаю. Как говорится, за Дхармой раньше ходили пешком годами. А сейчас существуют поезда и самолёты. Короче, вам решать, но если вы ошибитесь в ламе, последствия разгребать тоже вам.

----------

Влад К (10.09.2014), Эфрон (10.09.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

> В Москве есть некоторые учителя, но Озер Ринпоче, духовный преемник Его Святейшества Богдо-гегена Ринпоче -- держатель его традиции чод. Плюс, если вы признаете его своим гуру, потом не будет никаких рисков, так как Озер Ринпоче предельно нравственный человек и монах. Он не возьмёт с вас плату за учение, как это делают ламы в Москве. Я других таких лам по чоду почти не знаю. Как говорится, за Дхармой раньше ходили пешком годами. А сейчас существуют поезда и самолёты. Короче, вам решать, но если вы ошибитесь в ламе, последствия разгребать тоже вам.


Да, это очень правильно. Спасибо. А вообще от нравственности учителя многое зависит, или учения передаются не глядя на человека, а это уже его личная ответственность?

----------


## Нико

> Да, это очень правильно. Спасибо. А вообще от нравственности учителя многое зависит, или учения передаются не глядя на человека, а это уже его личная ответственность?


Про качества достойного учителя вы можете почитать в Ламриме. Нравственность там, кажется, стоит на первом месте. Если учитель безнравственен, он будет вас так или иначе использовать. Таких историй много, и это очень дурно повлияло на репутацию тибетского буддизма.   И в России тоже. Если учитель, например, в Москве, объявляет, что за посвящение чод он берёт 200 баксов -- будьте очень осторожны. Мы хотим пригласить Озера Ринпоче в Москву, но в этом году это не получилось -- перенесли на следующий. Как выше написал лама Сопа Ринпоче, до установления связи гуру-ученик крайне важно исследовать учителя, чтобы потом не было проблем.

----------

Galina (11.09.2014), Влад К (10.09.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

Я вот слышал, что раньше тибетцы ездили в Индию, и платили учителям золотом. Может, это и правильно, и заменяет собой дороги по опасным горным тропам. Раньше шли по горам год, теперь самый бедный человек за год может скопить эти 200 долларов. Это такое подношение, труд так сказать, показывающий готовность человека и его намерение практиковать Дхарму.

----------


## Антончик

> Нет-нет, никто не отговаривал. Просто раздумья. Но ведь если практиковать учения Трома, то нужно и нёндро Трома и ламу линии тоже почитать и делать ему практики. Увязывается ли это все вместе?


Тут где-то на форуме уже была тема про совместимость разных нёндро между собой.

----------


## Нико

> Тут где-то на форуме уже была тема про совместимость разных нёндро между собой.


Да они совместимы, не волнуйтесь. Можно хоть 150 разных нгондро сделать, вреда не будет.

----------


## Нико

> Я вот слышал, что раньше тибетцы ездили в Индию, и платили учителям золотом. Может, это и правильно, и заменяет собой дороги по опасным горным тропам. Раньше шли по горам год, теперь самый бедный человек за год может скопить эти 200 долларов. Это такое подношение, труд так сказать, показывающий готовность человека и его намерение практиковать Дхарму.


Да что там про "раньше". Возьмите нынешних калмыков, довольно бедный народ. Тем не менее, они находят деньги, чтобы съездить летом на ретрит геше Тинлея на Байкале, а ближе к зиме едут в Индию на учения ЕС Далай-ламы. Тут есть над чем подумать).

И, кстати, многие из них останавливаются в 5-звёздочном отеле Кемпински, чтобы быть рядом с местом проведения учения).

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Да что там про "раньше". Возьмите нынешних калмыков, довольно бедный народ. Тем не менее, они находят деньги, чтобы съездить летом на ретрит геше Тинлея на Байкале, а ближе к зиме едут в Индию на учения ЕС Далай-ламы. Тут есть над чем подумать).
> 
> И, кстати, многие из них останавливаются в 5-звёздочном отеле Кемпински, чтобы быть рядом с местом проведения учения).


ну а т.н. предварительные практики (напр., простирания Нёндро) при получении очередной передачи у очередного Учителя рекомендуется выполнять каждый раз в полном объёме или таких (подобных) рекомендаций в Гелуг не существует?*

* - вопрос о значении т.н. предварительных практик в деятельности Учителей и их учеников в рассматриваемой школе и относительно других буддийских школ Махаяны

----------


## Нико

> ну а предварительные практики (напр., простирания Нёндро) при получении очередной передачи у очередного Учителя рекомендуется выполнять каждый раз в полном объёме или таких (подобных) рекомендаций не существует?


Я не знаю, но энное количество калмыков выполнило и предварительные практики в полной мере, и ретриты по божеству.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Я не знаю, но энное количество калмыков выполнило и предварительные практики в полной мере, и ретриты по божеству.


грубо говоря: ситуация - есть некий последователь Гелуг (ученик), принявший Прибежище и получивший передачу Дхармы у некого Учителя, выполнивший необходимое для него количество простираний и т.п. И тут обстоятельства складываются таким образом (напр., Учитель ушёл в затвор на 300 лет и отправил ученика к другому Учителю, или выясняется на каком-то этапе Пути, что у Учителя нет передачи на ..., напр., Калачакру, а его Ученику необходима непосредственно эта практика, или внезапно прекратился, или какая-то аналогичная ситуация), и вот наш рассматриваемый некто-ученик заявляется к тому Учителю под №2 и просит Дхармы уже у него. В этом случае простирания выполняются повторно?*

* развернём вопрос из сабжа:
*Все ли Учителя одинаковы для последователя Гелуг?* >.< *Все ли последователи (ученики) одинаковы для Учителей Гелуг?*

чё-то перекрутил, так вроде попроще?
проще говоря: т.н. предварительные практики при контакте и следовании "не своей" линией преемственности в т.н. тибетском буддизме следует выполнить повторно (с нуля), или "ничего страшного" и т.п., есть какие-то каноничные рекомендации в форме текстов?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> ну а т.н. предварительные практики (напр., простирания Нёндро) при получении очередной передачи у очередного Учителя рекомендуется выполнять каждый раз в полном объёме или таких (подобных) рекомендаций в Гелуг не существует?*


Зависит от конкретного учителя.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Зависит от конкретного учителя.


как потенциальным ученикам уберечься от возможных побочных следствий этой рассматриваемой зависимости? Вы лучше поймёте - куда я клоню, если вспомните о явлении т.н. "странствующих Учителей" в современном буддизме, "брошенных учеников", специфических вопросах, которые некому задать и т.п.

например, выставка в Московском музее современного искусства, привезли реликвии Тибета, приехали буддийские монахи строить мандалу. Человек пришёл на ту выставку, посмотрел на реликвии, посмотрел на монахов, посмотрел на мандалу, а тут - очередь. 
- Куда стоите?
- Да фиг его знает, говорят, благословение получить, так и стоим.
И он, значит, тоже в ту очередь занимает место, чтоб благословиться. Далее - происходит некое действо. Затем возможен разговор того человека с каким-то своим знакомым:
- Был сегодня в музее, видел Будд, ногти, мандалу, получил благословение.
- Что это было за благословение?
- Да фиг его знает, поставили на голову какую-то штуку, вроде колокольчика и бу-бу-бу, даже не понял - что произошло, вот только голова потом болела

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Сергей Ч (10.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> грубо говоря: ситуация - есть некий последователь Гелуг (ученик), принявший Прибежище и получивший передачу Дхармы у некого Учителя, выполнивший необходимое для него количество простираний и т.п. И тут обстоятельства складываются таким образом (напр., Учитель ушёл в затвор на 300 лет и отправил ученика к другому Учителю, или выясняется на каком-то этапе Пути, что у Учителя нет передачи на ..., напр., Калачакру, а его Ученику необходима непосредственно эта практика, или внезапно прекратился, или какая-то аналогичная ситуация), и вот наш рассматриваемый некто-ученик заявляется к тому Учителю под №2 и просит Дхармы уже у него. В этом случае простирания выполняются повторно?*
> 
> * развернём вопрос из сабжа:
> *Все ли Учителя одинаковы для последователя Гелуг?* >.< *Все ли последователи (ученики) одинаковы для Учителей Гелуг?*
> 
> чё-то перекрутил, так вроде попроще?
> проще говоря: предварительные практики при контакте и следовании "не своей" линией преемственности в т.н. тибетском буддизме следует выполнить повторно (с нуля), или "ничего страшного" и т.п., есть какие-то каноничные рекомендации?


А что вы так усложняете? Во многих традициях буддизма принято делать практики нгондро по 5 раз как минимум. И никто не ворчит, что это слишком много.Можно начитать мантры Гуру или Мани миллион раз, и это тоже будет немного.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> А что вы так усложняете? Во многих традициях буддизма принято делать практики нгондро по 5 раз как минимум. И никто не ворчит, что это слишком много.Можно начитать мантры Гуру или Мани миллион раз, и это тоже будет немного.


больше-меньше - вчера было
давеча решился т.н. тхеравадинский вопрос http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewto...63dbd7d5946b34. Теперь не удастся из этого делать грязь отдельным друзьям-товарищам, да и врагам Дхармы тоже. До этого (или вместе с тем) был конфликт традиций с т.н. "корнем шравака" http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1110 из сутры, высказанной Вималакирти http://abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Content/Vimalakirti.htm, который тоже благополучно завершился http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....8F%D1%81%D0%B0 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....BD%D0%B8%D0%B5. 
Сейчас, учитывая недавние события, http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23969 настала очередь внимательно рассмотреть отношения между Учителем и учеником в буддизме, см. 638 пост топика "Ряса" от Юй Кана, чтоб впредь никому не удалось сделать грязь из этого, вопрос насущный - вместо того, чтоб сосредоточиваться на Четырёх Благородных Истинах, в уме буддистов происходит пагубная битва, приводящая на форуме к закрытию тем, банам, смене традиции, в лучшем случае. Нужно очистить Путь от этих "камней преткновения". Мне-то не проблема перепрыгнуть или обойти особо крупные экземпляры, но по Пути тому идут другие, для которых подобные вещи становятся непреодолимыми препятствиями

----------


## Joy

> ну а т.н. предварительные практики (напр., простирания Нёндро) при получении очередной передачи у очередного Учителя рекомендуется выполнять каждый раз в полном объёме или таких (подобных) рекомендаций в Гелуг не существует?*
> 
> * - вопрос о значении т.н. предварительных практик в деятельности Учителей и их учеников в рассматриваемой школе и относительно других буддийских школ Махаяны


Нгондро - полноценная практика и очень сильная. Круто завершить хотя бы одно нгондро в основной линии. У того Учителя, который дает посвящение, можно попросить передачу на предварительные практики. С теми посвящениями, которые у меня есть, шли другие обязательства. Думаю, допустимо сказать, что главная самайя на все посвящения - это бодхичитта - так говорят мои коренные Учителя.

----------


## Joy

> например, выставка в Московском музее современного искусства, привезли реликвии Тибета, приехали буддийские монахи строить мандалу. Человек пришёл на ту выставку, посмотрел на реликвии, посмотрел на монахов, посмотрел на мандалу, а тут - очередь. 
> - Куда стоите?
> - Да фиг его знает, говорят, благословение получить, так и стоим.
> И он, значит, тоже в ту очередь занимает место, чтоб благословиться. Далее - происходит некое действо. Затем возможен разговор того человека с каким-то своим знакомым:
> - Был сегодня в музее, видел Будд, ногти, мандалу, получил благословение.
> - Что это было за благословение?
> - Да фиг его знает, поставили на голову какую-то штуку, вроде колокольчика и бу-бу-бу, даже не понял - что произошло, вот только голова потом болела


это такой советский пережиток: сначала встал в очередь, а потом спросил за чем?
Сначала не удосужиться разобраться, в чем участвуешь, а потом еще пинать на то, что тебе не прочли персональную лекцию по основам буддизма. Это уровень. 
Повезло еще на мандалу попасть, а не в закрытый клуб. После такого не только голова будет болеть -)

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Нгондро - полноценная практика и очень сильная. Круто завершить хотя бы одно нгондро в основной линии. У того Учителя, который дает посвящение, можно попросить передачу на предварительные практики. С теми посвящениями, которые у меня есть, шли другие обязательства. Думаю, допустимо сказать, что главная самайя на все посвящения - это бодхичитта - так говорят мои коренные Учителя.


кто бы спорил, 29 пост http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....BE%D0%B2%D0%B0 для чего по-Вашему пишу - так называемые, т.н.?



> это такой советский пережиток: сначала встал в очередь, а потом спросил за чем?
> Сначала не удосужиться разобраться, в чем участвуешь, а потом еще пинать на то, что тебе не прочли персональную лекцию по основам буддизма. Это уровень. 
> Повезло еще на мандалу попасть, а не в закрытый клуб. После такого не только голова будет болеть -)


обычный сансарный "пережиток" (очереди, но дело не в них). Ещё пример, 204 пост http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23751&page=11. А также не в том - что "круто", кому "повезло" (не повезло) и т.п. Напомню вопрос, на который ответа не получил: 
проще говоря, т.н. предварительные практики при контакте и следовании "не своей" линией преемственности в т.н. тибетском буддизме следует выполнить повторно (с нуля), или "ничего страшного" и т.п., есть какие-то каноничные рекомендации в форме текстов?

----------


## Нико

> Напомню вопрос, на который ответа не получил: 
> проще говоря: т.н. предварительные практики при контакте и следовании "не своей" линией преемственности в т.н. тибетском буддизме следует выполнить повторно (с нуля), или "ничего страшного" и т.п., есть какие-то каноничные рекомендации в форме текстов?


Ага, лучше выполнить повторное, если вы на большее не способны. Напомню, что в традиции Другпа Кагью принято выполнять нгондро по 5 раз как минимум.Один раз сделав, гордиться особо нечем. И это касается "не своих линий" преемственности тоже.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Ага, лучше выполнить повторное, если вы на большее не способны. Напомню, что в традиции Другпа Кагью принято выполнять нгондро по 5 раз как минимум.Один раз сделав, гордиться особо нечем. И это касается "не своих линий" преемственности тоже.


ага (будьте добры, тексты приведите, иначе это не Ага)
далее - один из потенциальных "камней в огород" или "камней преткновения" (и "чёрную камфору" тантры рассмотрим, но в своё время)



> вспомните о явлении т.н. "странствующих Учителей" в современном буддизме, "брошенных учеников", специфических вопросах, которые некому задать и т.п.


короче: нужно обосновать пользу так называемых предварительных практик относительно кажущегося обилия Учителей, посвящений и передач

----------


## Нико

> ага (тексты приведите, иначе это не Ага)
> далее - один из потенциальных "камней в огород" или "камней преткновения" (и "чёрную камфору" тантры рассмотрим, но в своё время)
> 
> короче: нужно обосновать пользу так называемых предварительных практик


Блин, у меня есть текст, переведённый с тибетского, как раз про предварительные практики, но он ещё не издан, и неужели вы думаете, что я просто так вам его дам?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Блин, у меня есть текст, переведённый с тибетского, как раз про предварительные практики, но он ещё не издан, и неужели вы думаете, что я просто так вам его дам?


мне текст не нужен, прочтите название темы, 1 пост, прочие посты и сделайте что-нибудь

----------


## Нико

> мне текст не нужен, прочтите название темы, 1 пост, прочие посты и сделайте что-нибудь


Я читала всё это и отвечала. Что касается вашего призыва "сделайте что-нибудь"!, то я могу делать только то, что в моих силах.

----------


## Joy

> Напомню вопрос, на который ответа не получил: 
> проще говоря, т.н. предварительные практики при контакте и следовании "не своей" линией преемственности в т.н. тибетском буддизме следует выполнить повторно (с нуля), или "ничего страшного" и т.п., есть какие-то каноничные рекомендации в форме текстов?


знаю наверняка от Учителей: насильно, "потому что надо", делать ни нгондро, ни иные практики не имеет смысла. 
Если у вас терзания по типу: не хочу, чтобы меня втянули в то, сам не знаю что, навешали обетов, а не выполнишь - в ад, то это точно неправда. 
Учителя говорят, что либо ты делаешь практику, с которой ум был познакомлен и неизбежно достигаешь ясности, либо не делаешь практику, про которую тебе Учитель рассказал, и тогда в этот раз остаешься в заблуждениях и цеплянии. 
Последние ведут к страданиям, поэтому говорится: если не станешь практиковать, что дали и что проверено сонмом просветленных, - буш страдать. 
Это как при хвори больному лекарство дали, как принимать рассказали, выздоровевших показали: коли не станет лечиться, так можно сказать, что умер, потому что лекарство взял, да не принимал -) А помер-то от болезни. Так и с обетами.

А вся эта перепись населения: сколько мне тут мантр начитать для этого гуру, тут поклонов накласть в этой традиции - ни к чему. Практика нужна как плот утопающему, а не тому, кто уже на берегу. Ваше дело - будете вы нгондро всю жизнь делать или собирать для коллекции. 
Такое имхо, основанное на наставлениях Учителей.

Когда объяснения от Учителя изустно слышишь - все сомнения рассеиваются, скептические сомнения - одно из препятствий на пути к освобождению.

----------

Kit (11.09.2014), Ometoff (27.02.2016), Антончик (11.09.2014)

----------


## Гошка

> Добрый вечер. Скажите, для последователя Гелуг все учителя этой школы одинаковы? Или он должен получать посвящения только от одного своего Ламы и не может обращаться к другим? 
> 
> Скажем, он принял прибежище у Геше Тинлея, но сам поехал на тантрические посвящения других учителей Гелуг - такое возможно? Или он только от Геше Тинлея должен получать все передачи, и не может самовольно ни к кому более обращаться?


Чтобы изучить математику мы должны выбрать только одного учителя? Или можно слушать дельные советы прочих профессоров?
Чтобы изучить ботанику мы обязаны читать только Мичурина? А остальных остерегатьсся?

Но вот одновременно учиться в нескольких уневерситетах не сложнее ли, чем в одном? 
В этом случае, все зависит от наших способностей: либо удастся закончить 2-3 университета одновременно, либо появятся хвосты, и отчислят из всех университетов?
Гогда мы проходим курс физики на кафедре физики, достаточно ли нам ходить на лекции одного, которого мы считаем сведущим?
Если мы будем посещать все лекции всех учителей кафедры физики? Это, конечно даст лучшее понимание. Но если хватит времени сдавать лабораторки и решение задач каждому.

Ни в чем себе не отказывать.

Но все хорошо в меру.




> Или он только от Геше Тинлея должен получать все передачи, и не может самовольно ни к кому более обращаться?


Да Вы поставьте себя на месте Геше? Я думаю, он не был бы против, если обращаетесь к вопросами к другим учителям.

Главное, чтобы Вы не были лоботрясом, двоешником, разгильдяем, и Ему не приходилось бы за Вас краснеть.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Ometoff (27.02.2016), Антончик (11.09.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> А что вы так усложняете? Во многих традициях буддизма принято делать практики нгондро по 5 раз как минимум. И никто не ворчит, что это слишком много.Можно начитать мантры Гуру или Мани миллион раз, и это тоже будет немного.


Если тебя кто-то кормит и работать не надо, то наверное это норм. А так бы за жизнь на один раз хотябы выполнить бы. И то хорошо.

----------

Гошка (11.09.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> кто бы спорил, 29 пост http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....BE%D0%B2%D0%B0 для чего по-Вашему пишу - так называемые, т.н.?
> 
> обычный сансарный "пережиток" (очереди, но дело не в них). Ещё пример, 204 пост http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23751&page=11. А также не в том - что "круто", кому "повезло" (не повезло) и т.п. Напомню вопрос, на который ответа не получил: 
> проще говоря, т.н. предварительные практики при контакте и следовании "не своей" линией преемственности в т.н. тибетском буддизме следует выполнить повторно (с нуля), или "ничего страшного" и т.п., есть какие-то каноничные рекомендации в форме текстов?


То что я слышал со слов Учителей, это что нёндро "зачитываются", независимо от традиции. То есть если выполнил например гелугпинские стотысячные - то не нужно снова выполнять из другой традиции. "Выполненность" всё равно засчитывается. Смысл в изменении качеств ума, его подготовки. Не так важно какой традиции эти практики для этого изменения. Но другие учителя другим людям в другой ситуации могут ответить по другому.

Речь про общие предварительыне практики. Бывают ещё специфические. Те могут быть связаны с какой-то конкретной практикой или традицией.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Ometoff (27.02.2016), Гошка (12.09.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> знаю наверняка от Учителей: насильно, "потому что надо", делать ни нгондро, ни иные практики не имеет смысла. 
> Если у вас терзания по типу: не хочу, чтобы меня втянули в то, сам не знаю что, навешали обетов, а не выполнишь - в ад, то это точно неправда. 
> Учителя говорят, что либо ты делаешь практику, с которой ум был познакомлен и неизбежно достигаешь ясности, либо не делаешь практику, про которую тебе Учитель рассказал, и тогда в этот раз остаешься в заблуждениях и цеплянии. 
> Последние ведут к страданиям, поэтому говорится: если не станешь практиковать, что дали и что проверено сонмом просветленных, - буш страдать. 
> Это как при хвори больному лекарство дали, как принимать рассказали, выздоровевших показали: коли не станет лечиться, так можно сказать, что умер, потому что лекарство взял, да не принимал -) А помер-то от болезни. Так и с обетами.
> 
> А вся эта перепись населения: сколько мне тут мантр начитать для этого гуру, тут поклонов накласть в этой традиции - ни к чему. Практика нужна как плот утопающему, а не тому, кто уже на берегу. Ваше дело - будете вы нгондро всю жизнь делать или собирать для коллекции. 
> Такое имхо, основанное на наставлениях Учителей.
> 
> Когда объяснения от Учителя изустно слышишь - все сомнения рассеиваются, скептические сомнения - одно из препятствий на пути к освобождению.


На редкость коснтруктивный подход. При общении и задавании вопросов Учителям, действительно, все эти сомнения относительно _"надо через немогу себя заставлять делать то что не могу да ещё и по многу раз ради достижения формальных критериев а не ради преобразования ума"_ развеиваются, и можно спокойно практиковать не цепляясь за практику и не уходя в перегруз или лень. и практиковать ради развития, ради результата, а не ради формальности. Учителя - они классные.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Kit (11.09.2014), Гошка (12.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> как потенциальным ученикам уберечься от возможных побочных следствий этой рассматриваемой зависимости?


Изучить матчасть заранее и не спешить при выборе учителя.

Нгондро не является предварительной практикой в том смысле, что её начинают делать до получения каких-то серьёзных тантрических посвящений. Обычно учителя передают посвящение (без обязательств по практике), а затем дают нгондро. Поэтому в любом случае перед получением посвящений у конкретного учителя вопрос о том, нужно его делать (заново) или не нужно, не стоит. Хотя, внешнее нгондро (четыре мысли, разворачивающие ум к Дхарме и т.д.) никому не повредит и без посвящения, не повредят и практикам других направлений Махаяны.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Гошка (12.09.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Лама Атиша, у которого было 152 гуру


рассмотрим то с другой стороны:



> У Ра Лоцавы и Дромтонпы, с другой стороны, было очень мало гуру.


 почему бы, что это за другая сторона?

----------


## Нико

> Если тебя кто-то кормит и работать не надо, то наверное это норм. А так бы за жизнь на один раз хотябы выполнить бы. И то хорошо.


Это тоже верно. Я вот сделала пока только половину нгондро, хотя хочу больше, естественно. У меня не будет спонсоров, если я уйду в ретрит. По крайней мере, пока что.

----------


## Нико

> рассмотрим то с другой стороны:
>  почему бы, что это за другая сторона?


Ну там же сказано было, что количество гур варьируется в зависимости от желания или способностей ученика. Ламе Дрому, например, был никто не нужен, кроме Атиши, поскольку Атиша дал ему всё. Ну и т.п.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Ну там же сказано было, что количество гур варьируется в зависимости от желания или способностей ученика. Ламе Дрому, например, был никто не нужен, кроме Атиши, поскольку Атиша дал ему всё. Ну и т.п.


то есть случается, что некто (напр., Драгоценный Атиша) собирает такое количество передач Дхармы из разных линий преемственности, что его ученикам (напр., Драгоценному Ламе Дрому остаётся только реализовывать их)? А если так (или как-то так?), то как быть с этим?



> и нет уже тех мастеров, которые могли давать живые сущностные наставления.





> Есть, но мало. Не как во времена Тилопы с Наропой, согласитесь.


что это за обусловленность такая навертелась-накрутилась со времён Атиши, что не смотря на кажущееся многообразие Учителей и не смотря на содержание 2 и 3 постов этого топика, Вы пишете то, что пишете. И как в этой связи быть ученикам в связи с кажущимся обилием приезжающих Гуру и тем, что Вы недавно рассматривали в других темах (напр., особенность того Драгоценного монгольского Ламы), сюда же относится "бурятская ситуация"?

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> то есть случается, что некто (напр., Драгоценный Атиша) собирает такое количество передач Дхармы из разных линий преемственности, что его ученикам (напр., Драгоценному Ламе Дрому остаётся только реализовывать их)? А если так (или как-то так?), то как быть с этим?
> 
> 
> что это за обусловленность такая навертелась-накрутилась со времён Атиши, что не смотря на кажущееся многообразие Учителей и не смотря на содержание 2 поста этого топика, Вы пишете то, что пишете. И как в этой связи быть ученикам в связи с кажущимся обилием приезжающих Гуру и тем, что Вы недавно рассматривали в других темах (напр., особенность того монгольского Ламы), сюда же относится "бурятская ситуация"?


Лама Атиша был богат передачами. Более того, он был одним их тех, кто установил в Тибете традицию учителей Наланды и автором самого первого ламрима. Про "бурятскую ситуацию" я вообще ничего не говорю, если вы попросите меня порекомендовать каких-то гуру, то, видимо, смогу это сделать. Но сама предпочитаю, из-за плохих способностей, иметь их поменьше.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Лама Атиша был богат передачами. Более того, он был одним их тех, кто установил в Тибете традицию учителей Наланды и автором самого первого ламрима. Про "бурятскую ситуацию" я вообще ничего не говорю, если вы попросите меня порекомендовать каких-то гуру, то, видимо, смогу это сделать. Но сама предпочитаю, из-за плохих способностей, иметь их поменьше.


есть линия преемственности и есть держатели её - это прямая передача Дхармы (напр., Дхарма передана из Наланды в Тибет, а в Наланду от Будды) и есть некоторое количество т.н. практикующих учеников, но не каждый ученик является практикующим ту Дхарму, которую передают от Будды держатели линий преемственности. И как различить в этом количестве приезжающих Гуру держателя линии (Учителя) от ученика, который учит, возьму на себя грех - добавлю немного чёрного - или вообще не учит ничему хорошему, или от афериста, который рубит бабки. Дхарма-то у них одна и та же, случается, что и передачи совпадают? С потенциальными рекомендациями Вашими ознакомился в других форумных темах, будьте добры пояснить этот момент тем, кто по каким-то причинам этого не сделал. Сказано ведь во 2 посте топика:



> Все учителя разные в Гелуг. Придерживаются, впрочем, одной и той же системы


сказано также о добросовестности, полномочиях и качествах, там же

----------


## Нико

> есть линия преемственности и есть держатели её - это прямая передача Дхармы (напр., Дхарма передана из Наланды в Тибет, а в Наланду от Будды) и есть некоторое количество т.н. практикующих учеников, но не каждый ученик является держателем той линии. И как различить в этом количестве приезжающих Гуру держателя линии (Учителя) от ученика, который учит, возьму на себя грех - добавлю немного чёрного - или вообще не учит ничему хорошему, а рубит бабки. Дхарма-то у них одна и та же, случается, что и передачи совпадают? С потенциальными рекомендациями Вашими ознакомился в других форумных темах, будьте добры пояснить этот момент тем, кто по каким-то причинам этого не сделал. Сказано ведь во 2 посте топика:
> 
> сказано также о добросовестности, полномочиях и качествах, там же


Сказано же, что учителя надо исследовать. Его образ жизни, наживается ли он на учениках, не склонен ли к использованию их в сексуальном плане и т.п. А так же совершенно необязательно, придя на лекцию учителя, сразу считать его гуру. Его учения будут хорошим доказательством его знаний. Опирается ли он на истинную Дхарму, не выдумывает ли что-то из желания привлечь публику, какие у него самайи с его собственными гуру -- это знать важно. И только после того, как вы убедитесь в его подлинности и компетентности, можно признавать его гуру. А не как в России -- приехал типа лама,  и все бегут на ванги, думая, что потом такого шанса не получат.

----------

Гошка (12.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

А учителя гелугпы дают тантрические посвящения ученикам, скажем как это делают учителя нингмы - у них получить посвящение может любой, кто пришел на учение. В гелуг с этим же построже?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А учителя гелугпы дают тантрические посвящения ученикам, скажем как это делают учителя нингмы - у них получить посвящение может любой, кто пришел на учение. В гелуг с этим же построже?


Учителя ньингма, как и учителя гелуг, бывают разные. Да, есть учителя, которые дают посвящения большой толпе народу, при этом не всегда уточняя, даётся ли посвящение для практики или в качестве благословения, в том числе и учителя гелуг. И напротив, в ньингма есть ламы, которые не передают посвящения тем, кто первый раз пришёл, например, наш лама.

----------

Аурум (15.10.2014), Сергей Хос (15.10.2014), Эфрон (15.10.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

> Учителя ньингма, как и учителя гелуг, бывают разные. Да, есть учителя, которые дают посвящения большой толпе народу, при этом не всегда уточняя, даётся ли посвящение для практики или в качестве благословения, в том числе и учителя гелуг. И напротив, в ньингма есть ламы, которые не передают посвящения тем, кто первый раз пришёл, например, наш лама.


А чем отличается посвящение в практику, и посвящение в качестве благословения? Можно предположить, что на посвящении в практику показывают как пользоваться ритуальными предметами, а на благословении - нет. А чем еще?

----------


## Нико

> А чем отличается посвящение в практику, и посвящение в качестве благословения? Можно предположить, что на посвящении в практику показывают как пользоваться ритуальными предметами, а на благословении - нет. А чем еще?


Это отличается способностями ученика. Если ученик достаточно готов к тому, чтобы получить полный ванг, он его и получит. А если не готов, хотя бы благословение будет.

----------

Эфрон (15.10.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

> Это отличается способностями ученика. Если ученик достаточно готов к тому, чтобы получить полный ванг, он его и получит. А если не готов, хотя бы благословение будет.


А по внешним признакам и по тексту они отличаются? Есть же дженанг - как я понимаю, это благословение Идама, а не посвящение в практику.

----------


## Нико

> А по внешним признакам и по тексту они отличаются? Есть же дженанг - как я понимаю, это благословение Идама, а не посвящение в практику.


Да, дженанг это не ванг, конечно. Полноценный ванг Ануттарайога-тантры занимает 2 дня и включает в себя 4 посвящения.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2014), Эфрон (15.10.2014)

----------


## Kit

> Да, дженанг это не ванг, конечно. Полноценный ванг Ануттарайога-тантры занимает 2 дня и включает в себя 4 посвящения.


А однодневный ванг не полноценный?

----------


## Нико

> А однодневный ванг не полноценный?


Хм, такие тоже бывают в виде исключения, когда гуру торопится, например. А не всё ли нам равно, существам без достаточно хорошей кармы?

----------


## Кузьмич

> А не всё ли нам равно, существам без достаточно хорошей кармы?


Тогда - айда по пиву !!!  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------

Чагна Дордже (16.10.2014)

----------


## Kit

> Хм, такие тоже бывают в виде исключения, когда гуру торопится, например.


Большинство посвящений даваемых в России, это именно однодневные посвящения. При этом Гуру никуда не торопятся, так как часто дают по несколько посвящений за период пребывания.




> А не всё ли нам равно, существам без достаточно хорошей кармы?


Не "нам" в "вам". Говорите за себя.

----------


## Нико

> Большинство посвящений даваемых в России, это именно однодневные посвящения. При этом Гуру никуда не торопятся, так как часто дают по несколько посвящений за период пребывания.


Я, должно быть, отстала от жизни в России тогда. Но именно в России обычно получала двухдневные ванги Махаануттара-йога-тантры. А в Индии, от ЕСДЛ, -- однодневные тоже были, но, как правило, Крия-тантры.



> Не "нам" в "вам". Говорите за себя.


Конечно, конечно, только за себя!

----------


## Kit

> Я, должно быть, отстала от жизни в России тогда. Но именно в России обычно получала двухдневные ванги Махаануттара-йога-тантры. А в Индии, от ЕСДЛ, -- однодневные тоже были, но, как правило, Крия-тантры.


Очень просто не отставать от жизни в этом вопросе, достаточно просто посмотреть расписание приезда любого Учителя в разделе этого же форума.

----------


## Нико

> Очень просто не отставать от жизни в этом вопросе, достаточно просто посмотреть расписание приезда любого Учителя в разделе этого же форума.


Хорошо, просто я не хожу к любым учителям.

----------

Эфрон (16.10.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

> Хорошо, просто я не хожу к любым учителям.


А к кому посоветуете сходить, из тех, кто посещает Россию или живет здесь?

----------


## Нико

> А к кому посоветуете сходить, из тех, кто посещает Россию или живет здесь?


Я посоветую Гарчена Ринпоче и Патрула Ринпоче, да. Из постоянно приезжающих сюда. Больше особо некого посоветовать. (Странно это слышать от якобы гелугпинки! Ну а в Индии, помимо Его Святейшества, есть очень и очень хорошие гелугпинские ламы, а также кагью, сакья и ньингма.  Ну и в Монголии живёт досточтимый Озер Ринпоче, идеальный учитель во всех отношениях).

----------

Антончик (22.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2014), Эфрон (16.10.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

> Я посоветую Гарчена Ринпоче и Патрула Ринпоче, да. Из постоянно приезжающих сюда. Больше особо некого посоветовать. (Странно это слышать от якобы гелугпинки! Ну а в Индии, помимо Его Святейшества, есть очень и очень хорошие гелугпинские ламы, а также кагью, сакья и ньингма.  Ну и в Монголии живёт досточтимый Озер Ринпоче, идеальный учитель во всех отношениях).


А что скажете по поводу учителей линии Трома Дуджом Терсар?

----------


## Нико

> А что скажете по поводу учителей линии Трома Дуджом Терсар?


Я с ними не знакома, но можно узнать у других участников тут.

----------

Эфрон (16.10.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

Вот еще хотелось бы узнать - ванг на практику передается отдельным учителем человеку. Но сам он, как я понимаю, никому не может этот ванг передать. Правильно ли я понимаю, есть ванг на практику, и есть более расширенный ванг, на практику+передачу, плюс обучение других. Чем они отличаются, если это так? Ламской степенью, ритритами, особыми выполненными нёндро?

----------


## Нико

> Вот еще хотелось бы узнать - ванг на практику передается отдельным учителем человеку. Но сам он, как я понимаю, никому не может этот ванг передать. Правильно ли я понимаю, есть ванг на практику, и есть более расширенный ванг, на практику+передачу, плюс обучение других. Чем они отличаются, если это так? Ламской степенью, ритритами, особыми выполненными нёндро?


В первую очередь скажу не про обычных практикующих, а про учителей, лам, ринпоче. Даже имея статус ринпоче, невозможно передавать ванг или даже дженанг без предварительного затворничества по приближению к божеству, которое может длиться несколько месяцев или лет. Кроме того, необходимо пройти обучение в тантрическом монастыре, чтобы стать компетентным в ритуалах тантры. Любой, кто этого не сделал и даёт ванги, не может считаться квалифицированным ваджрным наставником.

Что же говорить об обычных учениках? Наверное, всё уже понятно.

----------

Эфрон (16.10.2014)

----------


## Эфрон

> В первую очередь скажу не про обычных практикующих, а про учителей, лам, ринпоче. Даже имея статус ринпоче, невозможно передавать ванг или даже дженанг без предварительного затворничества по приближению к божеству, которое может длиться несколько месяцев или лет. Кроме того, необходимо пройти обучение в тантрическом монастыре, чтобы стать компетентным в ритуалах тантры. Любой, кто этого не сделал и даёт ванги, не может считаться квалифицированным ваджрным наставником.
> 
> Что же говорить об обычных учениках? Наверное, всё уже понятно.


Хм, это интересно. Т. е. теоретически, лама может передавать несколько посвящений, но если он передает их очень много, десятки, значит - либо он закончил по всем ритриты, или тут есть повод задуматься.

----------


## Нико

> Хм, это интересно. Т. е. теоретически, лама может передавать несколько посвящений, но если он передает их очень много, десятки, значит - либо он закончил по всем ритриты, или тут есть повод задуматься.


Вы совершенно правы!

----------

Эфрон (16.10.2014)

----------


## Kit

> Я посоветую Гарчена Ринпоче и Патрула Ринпоче, да.


Эти "не любые" Учителя в России (да и на западе тоже насколько я знаю) чаще всего дают именно однодневные ванги.
Вообще очень странно что для вас это новость.

----------


## Нико

> Эти "не любые" Учителя в России (да и на западе тоже насколько я знаю) чаще всего дают именно однодневные ванги.
> Вообще очень странно что для вас это новость.


Я что-то замечаю агрессивный тон. Это не очень-то хорошо.

----------


## Карма Доржи

> А что скажете по поводу учителей линии Трома Дуджом Терсар?


Здравствуйте! Трома Дуджом Терсар передаётся в рамках двух традиций - Толук и Мелук. Мелодии Традиции Толук происходят от дочери Дуджома Лингпы, которая была воплощением Трома Нагмо. Я не могу сказать ничего о Мелук. Что касается Толук, то учителей крайне мало - Шива Ринпоче(недавно ушедший), Рангриг Ринпоче, Пема Дордже Ринпоче. Если вы придерживаетесь Толук - то я могу выслать вам некоторые тексты и пр.

----------

Kit (17.10.2014)

----------


## Kit

> Я что-то замечаю агрессивный тон. Это не очень-то хорошо.


Это всего лишь ваши домыслы. Я просто сообщаю вам как дело обстоит, что бы вы не строили из себя "всезнайку".

----------


## Kit

> Здравствуйте! Трома Дуджом Терсар передаётся в рамках двух традиций - Толук и Мелук. Мелодии Традиции Толук происходят от дочери Дуджома Лингпы, которая была воплощением Трома Нагмо. Я не могу сказать ничего о Мелук. Что касается Толук, то учителей крайне мало - Шива Ринпоче(недавно ушедший), Рангриг Ринпоче, Пема Дордже Ринпоче. Если вы придерживаетесь Толук - то я могу выслать вам некоторые тексты и пр.


Добавлю что Трома в Мелуг это Карма Пунцог Ринпоче. Он более менее часто бывает в России.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это всего лишь ваши домыслы. Я просто сообщаю вам как дело обстоит, что бы вы не строили из себя "всезнайку".


А как дело, собственно, обстоит? Только не заводитесь на ночь глядя, я даже вашей традиции не знаю. )

----------


## Kit

> А как дело, собственно, обстоит?


Пост #65



> Только не заводитесь на ночь глядя, я даже вашей традиции не знаю. )


С чего вы взяли что я пребываю в каком-то "заведенном" состоянии? По-моему вы много додумываете за других. 
А традиции вы моей и не узнайте, меньше клише и стереотипов, так для вас думаю будет полезнее. :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> С чего вы взяли что я пребываю в каком-то "заведенном" состоянии? По-моему вы много додумываете за других. 
> А традиции вы моей и не узнайте, меньше клише и стереотипов, так для вас думаю будет полезнее.


И вам всех благ!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Эти "не любые" Учителя в России (да и на западе тоже насколько я знаю) чаще всего дают именно однодневные ванги.
> Вообще очень странно что для вас это новость.


В Ньингма нет такого понятия как ануттарайога-тантры, и видимо, двухдневных вангов тоже.

----------


## Kit

> В Ньингма нет такого понятия как ануттарайога-тантры, и видимо, двухдневных вангов тоже.


Но все же, двухдневные ванги в Нингма есть... Правда они весьма редко проводяться, на территории РФ. 
Часто такие ванги характерны для центральных идамом какого либо терма.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2014)

----------

